# drain to waist or circulating ? for dwc which chart do I use gj



## thcjoshthc (Feb 8, 2020)

which feeding chart do I use for dwc?


----------



## thcjoshthc (Feb 8, 2020)

I'm on day 2 of flower so can someone tell me the mills I need to use on every thing  for three 5 gallon buckets with 3 galls apeice


----------



## umbra (Feb 8, 2020)

recirculating, not drain to waste. I can't read the chart


----------



## thcjoshthc (Feb 8, 2020)

ok cause that's what I been using I think I know It said to put 7.5 npk.....I put 6 and 3quarters for day one flowering I'm so confused man and one of my plants is turning yellow at the very top I'm super new to all this and yea ...my lights are off now but ,if any one has any advise or some info u need let me know,ph was 5.5 rpms were about 100 water temp about 67 I'm not sure how to measure ec but it was at like 1300 day 61 400 watt hps


----------



## thcjoshthc (Feb 8, 2020)

it's getting kinda discouraging
is like every other day it's a yellowing problem idk what I'm doing wrong...


----------



## Lesso (Feb 8, 2020)

Take a pic of the plant. When mine start flowering they look a little lighter on the tops right before the start to stretch


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 8, 2020)

recirculate , but the ec and the ph  will rise the more you circulate I drain to waste every 3 days and start a fresh


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 8, 2020)

Another vote for recirc.
Yup a slight paling at the tops is common when they are switching over to flower, remember you're cutting back on nitrogen now too in the bloom ferts , and that's going to affect new chlorophyll production . Post pics so we can help you figure out if what you're seeing is normal or something that can be tweaked a bit. 
It sounds like you are staying on top of things proactively! Looking forward to seeing your plants: )


----------



## Growdude (Feb 9, 2020)

recirculate for DWC, change out nutes at least every 2 weeks.
Always add the micro first, mix well then add the Grow and bloom


----------



## thcjoshthc (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## thcjoshthc (Feb 9, 2020)

ok, first off thanks guys that's was fast response  time lol  I'll post a pic of the feeding I'm doing so u guys can tell me if I'm good or not,one sec.that pic was just normal led from my phone light. it didnt look too bad to me?


----------



## thcjoshthc (Feb 9, 2020)

heres a shitty pic of my big girl,theres three plants total but the ones only yellowing ,I'm on day 2 of flower using this feeding chart, heres the stats on the bucket that's kinda yellowin


----------



## Growdude (Feb 9, 2020)

that plant is going to end up enormous, doesn't look that bad from the pic


----------



## thcjoshthc (Feb 10, 2020)

Growdude said:


> that plant is going to end up enormous, doesn't look that bad from the pic


yep. I low stress train top and tied em down and some f.i.m.s and also strategically defoliate


----------



## notthecops (Feb 11, 2020)

thcjoshthc said:


> which feeding chart do I use for dwc?



Recirculating for sure. I’ve used GH products for years, the chart is a base guideline.  I suggest sticking to it until you’ve grown a few times, then alter it to your liking.

If I understand, you’re using 3 x 3 gallons= 9 gallons of water.  The numbers on the chart represent what you add for 1 gallon. So multiply each one by 9.

With GH 3 part flora series, ALWAYS add the Micro first (unless you are using Armor Si or CALiMAGic, then those go first) Then add your grow and bloom.  I would suggest using CALiMAGic if you can get some.

You read the chart in sections, depending on your comfort level. I suggest you start with the base nutrients. Next time if you can find the products in your area, try the simple program.  Work up to the expert program (but not exactly as it says, you’ll know that by then).

Use the chart attached, and track what you do so you can improve next time.

GOOD LUCK!


----------

